# Aquatronica controller



## ldc (Jun 23, 2012)

Need help getting it to work, tryed to update it everything quite working,controller screan went black. Does anyone have one working or for parts? Thanks ldc you can call me at 204 748 3727 or send me yours i will call tou back.


----------

